
There's an Advertising Revolution brewing in India - anmolparashar
https://campad.in/service-93b2525c21c6
======
anmolparashar
I'm the founder of CampAd. AMA!

We are targeting startups only at the moment, but we do have plans to partner
with all kinds of brands.

